# Trane bms



## Coolcanuck (Jan 30, 2012)

I have a customer using an Trane automation system. They have multiple locations and I only have to service the one. It's going to be a great 3yr contract for my company. However, we have not dealt with this system before and I am trying to figure it out, the guy who is suppose to handle maintenance in head office is elusive. I received my VPN connection today, but I don't know if there is a free software download I can use for remote monitoring.


----------



## Coolcanuck (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm hoping we don't have to buy anything like rover, lol. Only info I have on the system is from the control module, mp580. I think all there systems use that module. Such a learning curve. My new company is a trane dealer and no one has covered this on the training, I tried to find it. Such little time in life for these things. Any points to a good direction is appreciated


----------

